# How to get rid of constipation and gas



## TheEncourager (Jan 1, 2004)

How to get rid of constipation and gasMy gastroenterologist, Dr. Khan, told me to do this to get rid of constipation.1.	Eat a high-fiber cereal like All-Bran. The goal is to eat at least 20 grams of fiber in the cereal. 1 cup of All-Bran yields 20 grams of fiber. There are other kinds of high-fiber cereals, but you usually have to eat 2 cups of cereal just to get the 20 grams of fiber.2.	Drink 64 ounces (8 cups) of water throughout the day. Try not to let a long time go without drinking water except when you are sleeping. 3.	Sit on the toilet in the morning for at least one hour. Do not strain. If you do not have a bowel movement that day, then wait for the next day.4.	If you get too many bowel movements or diarrhea, lower the amount of fiber you take, but do not lower how much water you drink. Still drink 64 ounces (8 cups) of water per day. 5.	It should take 90 days (3 months) of this diet done consistently everyday to get rid of the constipation. If after 90 days, you are still constipated, this diet may not work for you.Because I have read that this diet has caused other people to have painful bloating, start this diet on the weekend so that if it causes problems, the problems will possibly subside before you have to go to work Monday. This is not an easy diet to follow. First off, the water causes me to go to the bathroom too frequently. So, during the weekdays, when I go to work, I do not drink as much water as I should. Also, water gives me gas (flatulence). The fiber also gives me gas (flatulence) which means I eat less fiber on the days I go to work.If too much fiber causes problems, you may want to increase the fiber slowly. Also, if you feel that you may need help with getting things out, you might try InnerClarity from www.thelifetree.com However, one warning about InnerClarity is that it can cause chronic diarrhea.How to get rid of the gasDr. Khan did not have any idea of how to get rid of the gas.So, this is what I am trying. I do not know which product I am using is working and which is a waste of money because I tried these around the same time.1.	I tried Oxypowder. You can get Oxypowder at www.oxypowder.com It is too early to tell if Oxypowder will help with my flatulence problem. The makers of Oxypowder state that it turns whatï¿½s in your intestines into a liquid or gas. I suggest taking Oxypowder the night before a day you do not have to go to work because it sends you to the bathroom a lot.2.	I tried InnerClarity. You can get InnerClarity at www.thelifetree.com3.	I tried okra-pepsin-e3 which you can get from http://home.bluegrass.net/~jclark/small_intestine.htm Okra-pepsin-e3 has lactose in it.4.	I have tried colon hydrotherapy. I believe colon hydrotherapy has helped my flatulence problem. You can find a place to do colon hydrotherapy here http://www.i-act.org/ Click on referral list.5.	I suggest trying Oxypowder, InnerClarity, okra-pepsin-e3, and colon hydrotherapy first. If after 4 months, you still have gas, then try6.	Primal Defense. I have tried Primal Defense. I do not know whether it works. I take 20 caplets every day even though the bottle recommends only twelve. I have noticed that my flatulence has decreased. However, I do not know whether it is the colon hydrotherapy that is doing it. The makers of Primal Defense recommend not using colon cleansers with their product. However, the maker of Primal Defense had diarrhea, not constipation and evidently did not have a flatulence problem.7.	Take OmegaZyme before every meal. OmegaZyme is a multienzyme formula. OmegaZyme seemed to work much better for me than NuZymes. You can get OmegaZyme and Primal Defense from www.transformyourhealth.com 8.	Take 4 capsules of FloraSource every day. FloraSource is probiotics. For more information, go to www.bestflora.comI have gone back on InnerClarity. Evidently InnerClarity does not give me diarrhea anymore. So now, I take InnerClarity during the week and Oxypowder during the weekends. Some of you have decided to get rid of your flatulence problem with antibiotics. However, I read that yeast can also cause gas. So, if you want to use antibiotics, it may be wise to also use an antifungal product just in case your gas is also caused by yeast. I have not tried antibiotics or an antifungal product to get rid of my flatulence problem.How to get rid of the smell of gasTry Under Ease at http://www.under-tec.com/index.php orTry the flatulence deodorizer at www.flat-d.comor Try Flatulence Filter at http://www.flatulence-filter.com/ or Try www. http://www.chemvironcarbon.com/ Read this http://www.food-health-fitness-vacations-s...aug02-meat.html Consider eating less meat.


----------

